# Newbie with Cerakote questions



## shdybrady19 (May 17, 2010)

I am wanting to coat my 1911 and think I have decided on cerakote. I have just watched too many tests on youtube and it seems pretty conclusive. The only thing is that I dont have an aircompressor to run the air brush or the sand blaster. I'm sure I can pick one up from a friend or go buy one. And I know I need one for the air brush but what about cleaning the gun? Can I use an acidic base? If I do use a sand blaster, what media do I use?


----------



## ScottD (May 17, 2010)

check out my thread here
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=522119


I bought a blast gun from Harbor freight for about $17.  I used glass bead - but NIC suggests something more aggressive than glass bead.  You will need an oven to cook the parts - but i made mine for just a few $.

Do not clean the gun - just blast it and paint it.  I tried to ultrasonic clean mine and ended up having to re blast it.

Cerakote is great stuff - goes on easy and is really tough.


You can borrow my oven if you want to make the drive.


----------



## shdybrady19 (May 17, 2010)

I was going to get a little toaster oven. Any reason not to? Also I have followed your thread. Just didnt read it all. I assumed that you had all the nice equiptment.


----------



## ScottD (May 17, 2010)

i don't know about nice equipment ----i did mine with a home-made oven and a cheap blast gun from harbor freight.

I do have a good air compressor at my shop - but the rest is just cheap stuff.  The cerakote is pretty easy to work with.  The only issue with a toaster oven is that i think you will need to hang to parts since you cook them while still wet.  If you are creative you could make a way to hang them horizontally in a toaster oven.  Like i said, if you want to pick it up - you are welcome to borrow my oven.


----------



## ScottD (May 17, 2010)

What color cerakote are you looking to use?


----------



## shdybrady19 (May 18, 2010)

i have decided yet. I was going to do a tan and black combo. But now Im thinking of a graphite like color. I should really look at what colors they offer lol


----------



## jglenn (May 18, 2010)

As Scott said what you really need is access to a good air compressor. Cheap HF blasting guns and thier air Brush for $10 works very well.

many ways to make your own heat box. you need 250 degrees for 2 hours or 300 for 1 hour. 

I made mine large enough to do barreled actions while Scott's is designed for hanguns. CeraKote is avialable from Brownells in about 7-8 colors

I use a cheap HF heat gun to heat my box and it works very well. Last a long time too for $10.

here is NIC's website link to their color gun coater display you can choose a color for the slide or frame

http://www.nicindustries.com/guncoater.php

graphite black and coyote tan may be what you are looking for


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (May 18, 2010)

While you're at Harbor Freight pick us some blast media --- aluminum oxide would be your preferred choice.


----------



## shdybrady19 (May 18, 2010)

thanks and scott I may take you up on the oven.  I have access to a few 30 gallon air compressor. Is that big enough?


----------



## ScottD (May 18, 2010)

Its not the gallons that is important, but you will need at least 10 cfm to run a blast gun.  Even then you may have to work in short spurts while the compressor catches up.

If you paint with an airbrush any small compressor will be fine for that.


----------



## shdybrady19 (May 18, 2010)

ill see what cfm they are. I dont think im going with a two tone. I think Im going to do a solid graphite. And if you ask me tomorrow Im sure ill change my mind


----------



## shdybrady19 (May 18, 2010)

yeah scratch that I thought graphite was a different color. 

This was my second choice. Which option would get me to achieve this color?







I was thinking the satin aluminum. What do you think?


----------



## ScottD (May 19, 2010)

Maybe Aluminum - I think they have a color called stainless also.

You can go to NIC industries and they will send you a color plaque.


----------



## jglenn (May 19, 2010)

they have both a stainless and titanium color

haven't used either myself.


----------



## scottypp (May 23, 2010)

make sure you degrease good after blasting- like Scott sd above- don't try to clean it,, but you gotta get any grease type deposits off- or the finish will flake off- (found out the hard way)
Brake Cleaner is cheap and works well  after blasting..dries super fast


----------



## shdybrady19 (May 23, 2010)

will do. Im gathering all the parts as of right now.


----------

